# Cyclogest melted in heat wave....



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello all,

not that I want to complain about the amazing heat we are having, esp in London, but my cyclogest completely melted! I have since put it in the fridge and it's re-formed but I just looked at the packet and it says 'store below 25 degrees'. I am hoping this is just to prevent it melting, but suddenly thought maybe i should check that the progesterone itself won't be damaged if over 25 degrees? 

Anybody else experiencing/experienced this problem?

thanks


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Claudia,

I am afraid I couldn't say for certain whether the cyclogest is still ok.  I am pretty sure though that at some point my cyclogest had melted because when I went to use them there was sort of a hole where I assume that they had reset lying flat.  I suspect they had melted before I even got them - (bought from chemist online who weren't great and they were dispatched on the Friday to delivery service and they clearly had them for the weekend, so could have been left somewhere warm then).  This didn't occur to me until later so I just continued to use them.  I was fine and my second little girl was the result of that cycle.

I would strongly suggest that you speak to the clinic if you are at all worried - they will be able to tell you for definite, I can only say what happened to me. I really hope everything is OK.

Good luck
S xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Sapphire, you've reassured me a bit. I think it should be ok. 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Speak to a pharmacist: they will be able to advise you of the affect of heat. Some drugs it just means they get soft etc, others or means the ingredients break down or become less effective etc.

I would expect that there is some amount of tolerance with the temperatures, but only a pharmacist can confirm it really 

Xxx


----------

